# le forum de ceux qui n'ont rien à dire



## iSimon (30 Mai 2003)

...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iSimon:</font><hr /> * ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Finement observé


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

?


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

Louverture de ce thread est une excellente initiative.

Il va permettre à ceux qui nont rien à dire de sexprimer haut et fort.Ceux qui restent dans lombre de posts laconiques, qui nosent affronter cette terrible réalité « Je nai rien à dire », ils vont enfin pouvoir saffirmer, réclamer la reconnaissance qui leur est due.
Ils se tiendront main dans la main et chanteront ensemble « Je nai rien à dire » que ce soit intéressant ou non nest pas aujourdhui le sujet.

Que cette phrase, anodine en apparence, va soulager de valeureux posteurs qui pourront fièrement annoncer en place publique : * Je nai rien à dire*

Merci à iSimon pour louverture de ce sujet


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2003)

(                                                )


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * (                                                ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

P'tits flooders


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

Quand on a rien adire on dit...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)




----------



## toph (30 Mai 2003)

/


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> *  /   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## iSimon (30 Mai 2003)

Ne perdez pas votre temps à lire cette phrase, je n'y dit rien.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iSimon:</font><hr /> * Ne perdez pas votre temps à lire cette phrase, je n'y dit rien.  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime pas ce thread


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

Na


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

ca va vite fermer


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

pour rien raconter c'est paumé


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

et...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

re naaa


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

c'est quoi ca  ?


----------



## toph (30 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 
* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

vous en voulez encore ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

G8


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * G8  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * G8  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

Bon ben cette fois GlobalCut a complètement pété les plombs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et dans tous les sujets du bar, en plus !


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Bon ben cette fois GlobalCut a complètement pété les plombs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et dans tous les sujets du bar, en plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est habituel ...


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

Il veut devenir Alèm à la place d'Alèm ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

euh ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin si quand même : ne me dis pas Global qu'ils t'ont fermé l'ultraflood ?


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr />         

[/QUOTE]

A ce point ?!? J'aurais pas cru


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Il veut devenir Alèm à la place d'Alèm ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Alèm c'est Alèm

Moi je suis GlobalCut


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * euh ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin si quand même : ne me dis pas Global qu'ils t'ont fermé l'ultraflood ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

je crois pas, non


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 

A ce point ?!? J'aurais pas cru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai vu pire


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Alèm c'est Alèm

Moi je suis GlobalCut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La guerre des clones a commencée ...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * euh ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin si quand même : ne me dis pas Global qu'ils t'ont fermé l'ultraflood ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Vu que le sujet est lancé, je viens convertir


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

L'ultraFlood peut etre partout


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * L'ultraFlood peut etre partout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens ca me donne une idée


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

Flood en silence


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Flood en silence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Flood en silence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Flood en silence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Flood en silence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Flood en silence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Flood en silence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Flood en silence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Flood en silence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Flood en silence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Flood en silence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Flood en silence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Flood en silence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

Bon tu trouves ca interressant


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Flood en silence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 


Je continue ou ca va


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 


Je continue ou ca va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va aller. Je croyais que les post en doublons étaient interdit ...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 


Je continue ou ca va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]


Alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 


Je continue ou ca va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

euh non çà va !


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

du coup ca nous a bien coupé dans notre discussion sur rien ...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ca va aller. Je croyais que les post en doublons étaient interdit ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas du doublon car on peux pas


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ca va aller. Je croyais que les post en doublons étaient interdit ...  * 

[/QUOTE]


a chaque fois de la creation

comme quoi y'a quelqu'un derriere


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

euh non çà va !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Monsieur est connaisseur


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * du coup ca nous a bien coupé dans notre discussion sur rien ...  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * du coup ca nous a bien coupé dans notre discussion sur rien ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

et comme ca ca va mieux


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

C'est bien 50 posts en 1 heure, tu tiens le bon bout ...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * C'est bien 50 posts en 1 heure, tu tiens le bon bout ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

t'inquietes pour moi, je peux faire pire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais là c'est juste comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

désolé


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

désolé


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

désolé


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2003)

...c'est fou, il y a une heure de ça, tu étais encore "Accro à MacG", et maintenant t'es vétéran avec bcp de messages en +...

Quel cadence de flood


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * ...c'est fou, il y a une heure de ça, tu étais encore "Accro à MacG", et maintenant t'es vétéran avec bcp de messages en +...

Quel cadence de flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

"Désolé", je peux pas te repondre


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

Allez, je ne peux y resister avant d'y aller


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)




----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr />             

[/QUOTE]

Sympa


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Sympa  * 

[/QUOTE]

Fallait pas


----------



## krystof (30 Mai 2003)

Comment tu fais ?


----------



## krystof (30 Mai 2003)

Comme ça ?


----------



## krystof (30 Mai 2003)

Effectivement, c'est pas mal.


----------



## krystof (30 Mai 2003)

On y prend goût à force.


----------



## krystof (30 Mai 2003)

J'en reprend une part.


----------



## krystof (30 Mai 2003)

Y a du rab ?


----------



## krystof (30 Mai 2003)

Alors j'en reprends une part.


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

C'est


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

un


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

peu


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

facile


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

ce


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

jeu


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

...


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mai 2003)

Oui


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mai 2003)

Bon


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mai 2003)

mais


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mai 2003)

après????


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

*F*


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

*L*


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

*O*


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

*O *


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

*D*


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

*!*


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

Oh tu crois ?


----------



## Alex666 (30 Mai 2003)

je suis dans un camp retranché ou 15000 flics et militaires montent la garde ! le pire c'est que je paye pour cela et que JE NE PEUX RIEN DIRE ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ou suis je?


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2003)

...quelque part au bord du lac léman ?


----------



## Alex666 (30 Mai 2003)

JE NE PEUX RIEN DIRE !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mais oui ...


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

Tu ne te sentiras pas seul ce week-end ...


----------



## iMax (31 Mai 2003)




----------



## Sebang (31 Mai 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je dirais même plus:


----------



## Niconemo (31 Mai 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> *
























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































* 

[/QUOTE]

Pffffff! Quelle pêche


----------



## Niconemo (31 Mai 2003)

J'te l'fais pas dire !


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * J'te l'fais pas dire !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je croyais qu'il ne fallait rien dire ici !


----------



## Niconemo (31 Mai 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)




----------



## iSimon (31 Mai 2003)

et j'ai pas le courage de faire les autres lettres de mon nom...


----------



## Alex666 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Tu ne te sentiras pas seul ce week-end ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

seul ben si justement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ya plus personne sont tous parti fait beau je reviens de la plage !!! EXCELLENT

mais chut faut rien dire ici...


----------



## iMax (31 Mai 2003)

?





 ?





 ?





 ?





 ?





 ?





 ?





 ? 





 ?





 ?





 ?





 ?


----------



## iMax (31 Mai 2003)

¿!?


----------



## iMax (31 Mai 2003)

Bon, assez rigolé, je vais me coucher, moi je bosse demain...


----------



## guytantakul (31 Mai 2003)

Ah, bonjour madame, comment va ? Beau temps pour la saison. Oui mais le fond de l'air est pas chaud chaud, ah là là, m'en parlez pas, ma bonne dame, quand le temps change, çà me tire, çà me lance. De là à là. Je vous montrerais bien, mais là... Et le p'tit dernier, y pousse. Ah, bien, bien...
Oui, c'est la fille Michâlon, une drôle, celle-là. Toujours avec des habits qu'on se demande où elle les trouve. voilà voilà... Bon, c'est pas tout çà, j'ai ma lessive à étendre... On sait jamais, avec ce vent d'ouest...


----------



## tomtom (31 Mai 2003)

Savez-vous bien que la jeanne est morte, bah oui depuis que le jean  était parti, elle avait plus trop le goût à la vie. Enfin, ça fait qu'maintenant j'ai plus de chien. Y reste bien le minou, mais à 42 ans, il bouge plus beaucoup, il bouge même plus du tout et puis il pue ma chère, une infection.

Bon, j'vous laisse, faut qu'j'aille desserrer les carottes.


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

et si on a quelquchose a dire ?


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

et bien je le dirais


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

et puis


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

et


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

6 pages pour ce thread, c'est inadmissible !
Allons, allons... Vous êtes bien plus nombreux que ça à n'avoir strictement rien à dire (et à le dire si bien) !
Un petit effort, merde.


----------



## iSimon (31 Mai 2003)

Mesdames et messieurs ... Je vous signale tout de suite
 que je vais parler pour ne rien dire.
 Oh ! je sais !
 Vous pensez :
 "S'il n'a rien à dire... il ferait mieux de se taire!
 Evidemment ! Mais c'est trop facile! ... c'est trop facile!
 Vous voudriez que je fasse comme tout ceux qui n'ont rien à
 dire et qui le gardent pour eux?
 Eh bien non! Mesdames et messieurs, moi, lorsque je n'ai rien
 à dire, je veux qu'on le sache!
 Je veux en faire profiter les autres!
 Et si, vous-mêmes, mesdames et messieurs, vous n'avez rien à dire,
 eh bien, on en parle, on en discute!
 Je ne suis pas ennemi du colloque.
 Mais, me direz-vous, si on en parle pour ne rien dire,
 de quoi allons-nous parler?
 Eh bien, de rien! De rien!
 Car rien... ce n'est pas rien.
 La preuve c'est qu'on peut le soustraire.
 Exemple:
 Rien moins rien = moins que rien!
 Si l'on peut trouver moins que rien,
 c'est que rien vaut déjà quelque chose!
 On peut acheter quelque chose avec rien!
 En le multipliant
 Une fois rien ... c'est rien!
 Deux fois rien ... c'est pas beaucoup!
 Mais trois fois rien !... Pour trois fois rien on peut déjà acheter
 quelque chose!... Et pour pas cher!
 Maintenant si vous multipliez trois fois rien par trois fois rien:
 Rien multiplié par rien = rien.
 Trois multiplié par trois = neuf.
 Cela fait rien de neuf!
 Oui... ce n'est pas la peine d'en parler!
 Bon ! Parlons d'autres choses! Parlons de la situation, tenez!
 Sans préciser laquelle!
 Si vous le permettez, je vais faire
 brièvement l'historique de la situation,
 quelle qu'elle soit!
 Il y a quelques mois, souvenez-vous
 la situation pour n'être pas pire que celle
 d'aujourd'hui n'en n'était pas meilleure non plus !
 Déjà nous allions vers la catastrophe, nous le savions...
 Nous en étions conscients!
 Car il ne faudrait pas croire que les responsables d'hier étaient plus
 ignorants de la situation que ne le sont ceux d'aujourd'hui!
 Oui la catastrophe, nous le pensions, était pour demain!
 C'est-à-dire qu'en fait elle devait être pour aujourd'hui!
 Si mes calculs sont justes!
 Or, que voyons-nous aujourd'hui?
 Qu'elle est toujours pour demain!
 Alors je vous pose la question, mesdames et messieurs:
 Est-ce que c'est en remettant toujours au lendemain
 la catastrophe que nous pourrions
 faire le jour même que nos l'éviterons? 
 D'ailleurs je vous signale entre
 parenthèses que si le gouvernement actuel
 n'est pas capable d'assurer la catastrophe,
 il est possible que l'opposition s'en empare !



Raymond Devos


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 6 pages pour ce thread, c'est inadmissible !
Allons, allons... Vous êtes bien plus nombreux que ça à n'avoir strictement rien à dire (et à le dire si bien) !
Un petit effort, merde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien normal si on comprend: rien d'INTELLIGENT à dire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







6 pages, c'est déjà une performance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, j'me tire...


----------



## iSimon (31 Mai 2003)

Le vécu stimule les indicateurs neuro-linguistiques du dispositif.


----------



## iSimon (31 Mai 2003)

L'evaluation modifie les savoir-faire noir(e)s de la démarche.


----------



## iSimon (31 Mai 2003)

La finalité interdit les paramètres institutionnels prolongé(e)s.


----------



## iSimon (31 Mai 2003)

Je n'ai ni les compétences pour répondre, ni l'envie d'aborder le sujet, d'autant plus que la pizza est prête.


----------



## iSimon (31 Mai 2003)

Pour plus de renseignements, se reporter à l'histoire des millénaires au fil des siècles.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iSimon:</font><hr /> * La finalité interdit les paramètres institutionnels prolongé(e)s.  * 

[/QUOTE]
J'gnorais que le Canada était aussi afflgé d'une" Ecole Nationale d'Administration" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou alors, il y a des évadés!


----------



## iSimon (31 Mai 2003)

et inversement.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 6 pages pour ce thread, c'est inadmissible !
Allons, allons... Vous êtes bien plus nombreux que ça à n'avoir strictement rien à dire (et à le dire si bien) !
Un petit effort, merde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

hi hi hi...


----------



## birdy (1 Juin 2003)

Zero lettres


----------



## tomtom (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par birdy:</font><hr /> * Zero lettres   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas mieux


----------



## birdy (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Pas mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## tomtom (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par birdy:</font><hr /> * 

* 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais ça aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 6 pages pour ce thread, c'est inadmissible !
Allons, allons... Vous êtes bien plus nombreux que ça à n'avoir strictement rien à dire (et à le dire si bien) !
Un petit effort, merde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 6 pages pour ce thread, c'est inadmissible !
Allons, allons... Vous êtes bien plus nombreux que ça à n'avoir strictement rien à dire (et à le dire si bien) !
Un petit effort, merde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 6 pages pour ce thread, c'est inadmissible !
Allons, allons... Vous êtes bien plus nombreux que ça à n'avoir strictement rien à dire (et à le dire si bien) !
Un petit effort, merde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 6 pages pour ce thread, c'est inadmissible !
Allons, allons... Vous êtes bien plus nombreux que ça à n'avoir strictement rien à dire (et à le dire si bien) !
Un petit effort, merde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 6 pages pour ce thread, c'est inadmissible !
Allons, allons... Vous êtes bien plus nombreux que ça à n'avoir strictement rien à dire (et à le dire si bien) !
Un petit effort, merde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 6 pages pour ce thread, c'est inadmissible !
Allons, allons... Vous êtes bien plus nombreux que ça à n'avoir strictement rien à dire (et à le dire si bien) !
Un petit effort, merde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 6 pages pour ce thread, c'est inadmissible !
Allons, allons... Vous êtes bien plus nombreux que ça à n'avoir strictement rien à dire (et à le dire si bien) !
Un petit effort, merde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 6 pages pour ce thread, c'est inadmissible !
Allons, allons... Vous êtes bien plus nombreux que ça à n'avoir strictement rien à dire (et à le dire si bien) !
Un petit effort, merde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 6 pages pour ce thread, c'est inadmissible !
Allons, allons... Vous êtes bien plus nombreux que ça à n'avoir strictement rien à dire (et à le dire si bien) !
Un petit effort, merde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 6 pages pour ce thread, c'est inadmissible !
Allons, allons... Vous êtes bien plus nombreux que ça à n'avoir strictement rien à dire (et à le dire si bien) !
Un petit effort, merde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 6 pages pour ce thread, c'est inadmissible !
Allons, allons... Vous êtes bien plus nombreux que ça à n'avoir strictement rien à dire (et à le dire si bien) !
Un petit effort, merde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr />              

[/QUOTE]

Parkinson???


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Si c'est çà, c'est sérieux (ça s'étale sur deux minutes). 
Faut consulter au plus vite...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * Si c'est çà, c'est sérieux (ça s'étale sur deux minutes). 
Faut consulter au plus vite...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Merci ca va


----------



## Oizo (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * 

Parkinson???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La maladie de Parkinson, dite aussi paralysie agitante, a été décrite par James Parkinson en 1817. Maladie fréquente, elle apparaît vers la cinquantaine ou chez les personnes âgées. Elle évolue de manière progressive et prolongée.

Les causes
De cause inconnue, la maladie de Parkinson provient d'une dégénérescence des noyaux gris centraux du cerveau et des voies extrapyramidales qui contrôlent la motricité involontaire. Des études biochimiques ont montré une diminution de la dopamine dans le noyau caudé et le putamen. La maladie est donc liée à un déficit du système dopaminergique du cerveau.

Les manifestations cliniques
Les manifestations de la maladie sont expliquées par la localisation anatomique des lésions.

L'akinésie
L'akinésie est partielle ou globale. Elle correspond à la perte de l'automatisme des mouvements et entraîne un ralentissement des mouvements involontaires. La personne malade a un aspect «figé», particulièrement évident au niveau du visage, où toute mimique a disparu. De même, le balancement automatique des bras à la marche n'existe plus.

La rigidité
La rigidité correspond à un excès du tonus musculaire d'origine extrapyramidale. Elle donne au malade une attitude soudée particulière correspondant à la flexion moyenne des membres: jambes légèrement fléchies, tronc incliné, bras à moitié plié

Le tremblement
Le tremblement existe au repos, mais s'atténue ou disparaît dans les mouvements volontaires. S'il disparaît au cours du sommeil, le tremblement est augmenté par les émotions. Le tremblement prédomine au niveau des doigts, qui exécutent un mouvement continu d'émiettement.

Les autres signes
Les facultés intellectuelles du malade restent habituellement intactes, bien que l'humeur soit perturbée par les difficultés de communication liées aux troubles moteurs de l'élocution.
La démence est néanmoins considérée comme un signe de la maladie de Parkinson évoluée, elle peut atteindre un tiers des personnes atteintes.

Le traitement
Si la dégénérescence des neurones ne peut être arrêtée, certaines mesures thérapeutiques améliorent considérablement les symptômes de la maladie de Parkinson et permettent aux malades de retrouver leur autonomie. Le traitement est adapté en fonction du stade de la maladie et des manifestations prédominantes.

Le traitement médicamenteux
Les anticholinergiques ont la capacité de bloquer les récepteurs muscariniques. Ils sont efficaces pour supprimer le tremblement au repos.
Le propanolol est un antagoniste bêta-adrénergique capable de supprimer le tremblement d'action de la maladie de Parkinson. La primidone est aussi efficace contre ce symptôme.
La lévodopa, ou L-dopa, est l'un des précurseurs de la dopamine. Elle améliore l'akinésie et le déséquilibre. La L-dopa augmente le taux de dopamine dans le striatum et restaure l'équilibre entre la dopamine et l'acétylcholine. Mais l'efficacité de ce traitement diminue au cours de l'évolution de la maladie.

Les autres mesures thérapeutiques
La chirurgie stéréotaxique améliore aussi les symptômes de la maladie. Elle permet de réaliser des lésions focales dans les structures centrales du cerveau les plus atteintes.
Récemment des greffes de tissu ftal contenant des neurones ont donné de bons résultats.
Des séances de rééducation avec l'aide d'un kinésithérapeute et le maintien d'une activité physique permettent de maintenir un bon état neuromusculaire.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juin 2003)




----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Vive les syndromes extrapyramidaux !


----------



## anntraxh (1 Juin 2003)

et les structures dissipatives !!!


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Le premier qui me chatouille la plante des pieds avec une pointe...


----------



## anntraxh (1 Juin 2003)

Abandon (Disponibilité, Fusion, Suspens) vs Implication : 6C8, 7I7, 8F5, 11M, 27D3, 27F1-2-3



Abduction vs Induction vs Déduction (Inférences) : 4C1



Absence vs Présence vs Fonctionnements : 8A



Absolus (Idéations de la présence-absence) : 8D



Absolus (Signes absolus) : 18J 



Abstraction (Neutralisation, Prélèvement, Généralisation) : 2B2, 21C7c



Accentuation (Rythme, Marque) : 1A5c, 2A2b, 15B4



Accords, traités, covenants (SALT, GATT) : 23C3d



Achat/Vente (Echange, optimisation de l') : 6G3, 23B



AÇOKA (- 250, édits rupestres, et cofondation du bouddhisme) : 22B, 24B4d


Adaptation biologique (les deux acceptions de l'~ selon Waddington) : 21G1-3



Adaptation psychologique : 26B2



ADLER, Alfred (psychanalyse du pouvoir) : 24B4b



Adolescence (comme âge thématisé) : 3C2



Affects (Emotions) : 2A4, 2A5, 2B3



Affrontement vs Isolement (modes d'existence) : 6B 



AFRIQUE NOIRE (+ langue, non-écriture, civilisation) : 5G5, 12D, 14D, 15B8, 15C3, 15D2, 18A, 21B2, 23B1, 27F3, 28B passim, 30A


Ages thématisés d'Homo : 3C



Age absolu de l'Univers : 21F1-2



Agressivité frontale vs rostrale-caudale : 1A2, 6A



AKHEN-ATON : 11M2, 13F, 23B1, 30B1



AL-HARÎRÎ (Maqamat &lt;apologues&gt;"&gt;, c.1100) 14H1, 22B8


Aléatoire (musique) : 15H1c



ALEXANDRE le GRAND et sa légende : 15F, 21C, 27A1, 28E2e, *29A2b*


AL-HALLADJ (mystique arabe, "ana al-haqq" &lt;je la-vérité&gt;, c.1000) : 27F1


Alius et Alter (+ Alien) : 9B, 11L3, 17F12, 26E2b, 28, 30L


Allemand (langue) : Compl. 2, L'allemand et la forge



ALLEN, James (Natural Language Understanding)  : 16



Alliance (Ethnies et unités d') : 28E



Allostasie (Pulsion à l'exploration) vs Homéostasie : 2B2, 25B4



Altercation (Apostrophe, Interpellation, Provocation) : 11L1



Alternance (Rythme) : 1A5a, 15B, 15G2c



AL-MAQDISI (Kitab al-Aqalim &lt;livre des régions&gt;, c.1000) : 22F3



ALTHUSSER (la perception fixatrice fixée, Lire "le Capital", 1965) : 23C1, 26E2b



Ambiance (Entour, Environ, Environnement, Lieu) : 13B1



AMÉRINDE (+ langue, écriture, civilisation) : 12C2, 13A, 15, 15D3, 18B2c, 18E4, 20C2, 21B, 21B2, 22B7, 23D2, 27A1, 27B1, 27F3, 28B passim, 29A5a, 30B4, cf. POPOL VUH


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juin 2003)

Euh, vous pouvez parler normalement là, j'ai rien compris


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

J'aime beaucoup le rostral-caudal.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juin 2003)

et encore moins compris à ce que tu viens d'écrire anntrax


----------



## anntraxh (1 Juin 2003)

normal c'est du rien-dire, autant dire ma tasse de thé ...


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Vive Anntraxh et son thé du Rienhdhir !


----------



## anntraxh (1 Juin 2003)

ne disez pas "disez", disez "dites"... dans le cadre de la semaine du bon language ....


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juin 2003)

Euh, tu parles correct s'il-te-plait


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

sinon panpankuku !


----------



## anntraxh (1 Juin 2003)

pfffff ....ça où ne rien dire, hin ....


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Faut que je clique systématiquement sur "citer" sinon, ça engendre des malentendus... 
DT est passé devant moi - je référais à '"disez"...


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Je me serais pas permis, enfin... Anntraxh... quoi...


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

bon langage &gt; panpankuku, çà coule de source, non ?
Bon, ok, ok, j'ai encore raté l'occase de fermer mon claque-merde (ah, zut, la semaine...)


----------



## anntraxh (1 Juin 2003)

moi, je dis que c'que tu m'as dit, j'lai pas dit à celui qui t'as dit qu'je l'avais dit !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> *  (ah, zut, la semaine...)   * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est bête on était arriv ési gentiment jusqu'au Samedi


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Ah, ben tu m'rassures alors, la vie est belle !!!  

ci-dessus : rapport au post d'ann, merde, penser à CLIQUER SUR CITER !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * moi, je dis que c'que tu m'as dit, j'lai pas dit à celui qui t'as dit qu'je l'avais dit !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]
et qui est-ce qui a osé dire des chose pareilles sur toi


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

J'ai bien peur que ce soit moi (fortuitement, mais tout de même)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * J'ai bien peur que ce soit moi (fortuitement, mais tout de même)   * 

[/QUOTE]

OUI  c'est lui!   

Arrfff


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Toujours rien a dire


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

je me suis deja Con Fesse Hé


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Et quand on a rien a dire...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

...on


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

...


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juin 2003)

Euh Global, excuse-moi, mais je vois pas trop de différence entre tes posts dans l'Ultraflood et ici.


----------

